# SC18 racing comes to Tampa Bay, Fl



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Hoo Rah! Looks like there is finally going to be some SC18 racing down here!EXTREME RC Entertainment Center in Seminole, Fl. They are renting Bud's SC18's to run on carpet. AAH, Air Conditioning. They said there will be organized racing as soon as they get their lap counter. I checked out the place and I think it's gonna be cool. They also have a off road track for the 1/18 off road machines. I hope they run some oval races.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hay Bud -- this sounds like a good winter road trip to me!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

How is the racing in FL?


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Well its hotter than Hades, not so much the temperature as it is the humidity. And if its not the H&H then its the afternoon thunder storms that has put a damper on the outside racing turnout. But we still are running our CP Cup cars on the oval at Franks in Oldsmar, Fl every Wednesday night. Aah! Air conditioning, Aah! indoors. and recently we ran the "SUNCOAST CUP" race on Saturday. Loads of fun!


----------

